# Frigid weather and no hydro



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

So you may have heard that where I live in southern Ontario has had about 9 days with people with no hydro. Today it is -23 celcius. The majority of people have their hydro back on again but there are a few who do not. There is much damage from all the ice and the mayor of Toronto that was hardest hit says it will likely take another 6-8 weeks to clear up all the damaged tree debris. We were fortunate in that in my town which is about 30miles north of Toronto, we did not have power outage. The town we are adjacent to was partly without power for a few days. On day two of the outage I read the Toronto fish forum site and quite few people had already lost fish. There is just no way to keep our houses warm when the hydro goes off!
We heard on the news about several people dying in their homes because they had used barbecues, wood stoves or generators in their homes.There were also several tragedies where people used candles or barbecues inside the house,setting it on fire.
I am thankful that at this time we were fortunate enough not to have had outage. We did have one day back in the fall but it was still warm enough not to have any tank problems.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's terrible!
Honestly, I don't know how you canucks can even stand it up there sometimes. We usually don't even have much of a winter down here near Florida, so today's 31F is unusual and difficult for us to handle.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

We've been having low temps here too. Negatives at night and ones to teens during the day. We had a power outage two days ago, but it was short and the fish were ok.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

TheJakeM said:


> We've been having low temps here too. Negatives at night and ones to teens during the day. We had a power outage two days ago, but it was short and the fish were ok.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


F or C? Cause if its C that's so not low. We just had a cold snap last thursday here in ottawa. -27C that day, it was so cold outside, really hurt to walk around and have any bit of skin exposed


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

TOS Where are ya in FL?


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

BettaGuy said:


> F or C? Cause if its C that's so not low. We just had a cold snap last thursday here in ottawa. -27C that day, it was so cold outside, really hurt to walk around and have any bit of skin exposed


Fahrenheit 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I figure anything above -10celcius is balmy day in winter. if it gets onto the plus side of celsius we can put on spring jackets or a sweater!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Oh definitely, and Toronto isn't even that bad normally, beeing next to a big lake and all


----------

